# Stolen Bike



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

A friend of mine just had her bike stolen off the back of her car in the Bethesda/Chevy Chase area. If you see this bike anywhere in the DC/Baltimore area, please let me know the place and time. Thanks!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Will keep an eye out in the city. 

FYI, I wouldn't keep my bike unlocked outside anywhere near DC or the surrounding areas. In the past year, I've had two bikes stolen from our condo's bike locker on the 3rd floor of the underground, fob-access parking garage. And they were both locked with u-locks. No way in hell I'm trusting it unlocked on a car.


----------



## Dougr411 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear of you loss. will keep my eyes open.


----------

